# Chef student unfocused and panicing almost every workday.



## seb96 (Dec 25, 2015)

Hello Chefs

I'm a chef student , there have been working in a great fish restaurant for 1,5 year now almost. I started on a fish n' chips section, then garnish section , then raw section and now garnish section.

Every start on a new section is hard and people go down , before they can win over the section.

Right now i'm working on garnish section (main course garnish , vegatarin dish , gabbage dish , beef garnish). I did the whole summer on that station, where we could make over 300x people a night in week days and such.

Last weekend we changed the main course dish = new prep , new cooking and such.

Every time i work now , i'm doing something wrong or "going down"

i don't want to work like this. I don't want to come to work and not being able to not perform well. 

Now i'm alone on garnish section instead of 2 people every time in the summer period. But now i need to make whole MEP alone and i want to complete that. Backup for next day and such.

How do i do that ?

I'm working friday, saturday and sunday next. What can i do to perform well and have clean mindset?


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

If you aren't already, write a prep list for everything you need to do. make copies and use a fresh list every day, checking off the items as you go. You can decide which ones to do first, which take the longest, which ones can be done simultaneously, etc. 

You can also see ahead so you know if there are any items you may need help with or if a product is not available so you can inform the chef. 

Keep at it. Stay calm.


----------



## seb96 (Dec 25, 2015)

I got 1 of those, but i'm not planing ahead. Maybe u can help me a bit ?

I just made this fast MEP. This is almost the same like the one i use on work.


----------



## seb96 (Dec 25, 2015)

I already got 1 of those, but maybe u could help me planing and such. Do jobs faster also.

Don't know why i can't copy Google sheets link in here, but i have a MEP there.. i just made (extacly same from work)


----------



## seb96 (Dec 25, 2015)




----------

